# Word of the Day: Think



## rcleary171

Here's a word I normally don't give much thought. The phrase "I think therefore I am" comes to mind and I also recall the company slogan _THINK _that IBM subjected its employees to daily (imagine the pressure!). The word comes from the Old English word _thencan_. Along with "_thought" _this word pair appears to share the German root_ gathanghkt. (_Say that loudly and I'm sure you will receive some well meaning_ gesundheits). _It is reported that the brain consumes about 300 calories a day. So, keep thinking and burn those excess carbs.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I _think_ I best tap into a _think-tank_ to better understand _gathanghkt and gesundheits. _


----------



## rcleary171

Here was a great thinker in his day. All he needed was a little confidence.

What a goof ball I am! The Tin Man needed a heart - not a brain. Looks like I need a new brain too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Here was, still is, and will always be a great thinker.

The Thinker, by Auguste Rodin


----------



## Sliverfox

Do you think  The Thinker  might have a problem?


----------



## rcleary171

Sliverfox said:


> Do you think  The Thinker  might have a problem?


Let's not go there


----------



## Sliverfox

Want to bet Thinker is thinking  ,'Why do I have sit on a  cold stone?'


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sliverfox said:


> Want to bet Thinker is thinking  ,'Why do I have sit on a  cold stone?'


What you don't see is that the stone the Thinker is sitting on has a large hole in it, and to the right of him is a magazine rack.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aunt Marg,, I was just  following what rcleary171,,suggested,,.
Besides    doesn't sitting on stone  give one  hemorrhoids?


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> Here was, still is, and will always be a great thinker.
> 
> The Thinker, by Auguste Rodin


When I sit like that, I am in the bathroom with a book in my hands.   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> What you don't see is that the stone the Thinker is sitting on has a large hole in it, and to the right of him is a magazine rack.


I didn't see this until I just posted a similar comment, but worded a bit differently. 

Maybe I should have read the entire thread before posting.  Oh well, I am getting old (a great excuse for just being dumb sometimes).

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

Sliverfox said:


> Want to bet Thinker is thinking  ,'Why do I have sit on a  cold stone?'


There is an ice cream parlor called "Cold Stone" around here.  I hope it isn't what we think this guys is sitting on.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sliverfox said:


> @Aunt Marg,, I was just  following what rcleary171,,suggested,,.
> Besides   * doesn't sitting on stone  give one  hemorrhoids?*


So I've been told. LOL!


----------



## RubyK

I think The Thinker only thinks when he is naked. He must get cold out there sitting naked on a big stone.


----------



## Elsie

I think he should stop thinking, get up off his duff, put on a suit and get a job.


----------



## Keesha

What you think about, you become.


----------



## tbeltrans

Keesha said:


> What you think about, you become.


It is also true that we tend to become like the people we hang out with, which is why the saying "stick with the winners" has a ring of truth.  How we each define "winners" will be different, but we know who such people are for us.  The times when I have done that, my life seems to have turned for the better, so I do believe this.  In short, we influence each other, so pick and choose who you wish to be influenced by.

What we don't want to do is hang out with the Thinker so we don't turn to stone sitting on a toilet.   

Tony


----------



## Keesha

tbeltrans said:


> It is also true that we tend to become like the people we hang out with, which is why the saying "stick with the winners" has a ring of truth.  How we each define "winners" will be different, but we know who such people are for us.  The times when I have done that, my life seems to have turned for the better, so I do believe this.  In short, we influence each other, so pick and choose who you wish to be influenced by.
> 
> What we don't want to do is hang out with the Thinker so we don't turn to stone sitting on a toilet.
> 
> Tony


Similar to ‘like attracts like.’ Another reason I prefer to be alone.


----------



## tbeltrans

Keesha said:


> Similar to ‘like attracts like.’ Another reason I prefer to be alone.


Here is a philosophical question for all of us to THINK (reference to thread title...) about:

If we each became aware of how much impact/influence our words and actions had on other people, what would we do differently?

Tony


----------



## Keesha

tbeltrans said:


> Here is a philosophical question for all of us to THINK (reference to thread title...) about:
> 
> If we each became aware of how much impact/influence our words and actions had on other people, what would we do differently?
> 
> Tony


Not talk!


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> Here is a philosophical question for all of us to THINK (reference to thread title...) about:
> 
> If we each became aware of how much impact/influence our words and actions had on other people, what would we do differently?
> 
> Tony


I would do nothing different, because I speak from the heart.

When I have something to say, I say it.


----------



## tbeltrans

Keesha said:


> Similar to ‘like attracts like.’ Another reason I prefer to be alone.


Well, not quite.  We might want to hang around with different folks than we have been because we want to go in a different direction.  When my younger brother decided to get out of the old neighborhood and get into law, he sought people who were doing that.  Over time, he developed into what he wanted to become.  I doubt he would have done that, had he stuck with the old crowd.  So in a sense, he became a different person so that "like attracts like", attracted a different group of people.

As I became interested in engineering, I began to seek out people who were involved in that and learned from them what I needed to, to become more like them and eventually achieve my goal.  In that case, my "like attracts like" changed completely.

Tony


----------



## Dana

Great word rcleary...not enough attention is paid to this simple word. One of my favourite quotes

“Five percent of the people think;
ten percent of the people think they think;
and the other eighty-five percent would rather die than think.”
― *Thomas A. Edison*


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> Here was, still is, and will always be a great thinker.
> 
> The Thinker, by Auguste Rodin


Why didn't he think about getting dressed before going outside?


----------

